# administering Melanotan II



## bigedawg23 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys & gals, I recently purchased some Melanotan II. It came in a vial of 10mg. So my question is how to use it? I've read somethreads on here but got more confused but here is the conclusion I came too: Take my 3cc syringe(not the slin pin) and draw up 1cc of BA water. Inject slowly to where the water trickles down the side and be careful not to shake it since it's fragile. Draw to the 5 on a slin pin and inject sub Q. Do that once a day(most prefer before bedtime to help prevent nausea) until desired tan then you do a maintenance dose. Am I close to being on the right path?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 2, 2011)

mix with 2cc bac water***************


----------



## alterntego (Apr 3, 2011)

i mixed with the 2cc and did what you are doing . done with loading got a fab tan and pinning every third day . some days i pin during the day for the added sex thing cuz it does a number on me and me on my little queen . have you and yours tried the pt141. now that with the mt2 and your better have someone special close for the whole day . Ooooh baby


----------



## Ravager (Apr 6, 2011)

So how long do most people pin ED before going maintenance mode?

Is there any other recommended methods besides frontloading so much? IE, E3d or E4d right off the bat? Then ED if not dark enough?

I work outdoors, 100% of the time, and don't want to look stupid by overdoing.

Once mixed in w/BAC it needs to be in fridge, (35-40df?)??

It gets confusing trying to learn so many diff peptides.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 9, 2011)

Ravager said:


> So how long do most people pin ED before going maintenance mode?
> 
> Is there any other recommended methods besides frontloading so much? IE, E3d or E4d right off the bat? Then ED if not dark enough?
> 
> ...




Bump please.

How long do most users load up everyday?


----------

